# nasal splint



## AnneCline (Jan 25, 2010)

What CPT would be used for placement of a nasal splint in the office setting for a septal perforation?  21337 ?


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 26, 2010)

Was it a splint?  Or a nasal button - see 30220.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## rwoodrum@mindspring.com (Nov 7, 2012)

What would be the hcpcs for nasal splint. (not a button)
Thanks


----------

